# Venison Jalapeño Snack Sticks



## swampsmoker (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey Y’all,
Made 12.5 lbs of venison jalapeño snack sticks using Owens bbq seasoning pack. Breaking in the new smoker added to my arsenal. Got the Masterbuilt 40 w/ Bluetooth. 
More pics to come. 

Danny


----------



## oberst (Jan 1, 2018)

Is that the new Owens bbq mix?  Be interested in how it turns out.


----------



## swampsmoker (Jan 1, 2018)

I think they had this one for a while. Will let you know tomorrow how they turn out.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks like a nice load...waiting to hear what you think of the mix.  

I use Owens BBQ jerky seasonings a lot.  My faves are...in order from best to still darned good: garlic pepper, hickory, mesquite, original jerky.  Have also tried the teriyaki, maple jalapeno and prime rib...not a fan of these but my office mates gobbled it up in 10 minutes and raved about it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2018)

Sure looks like a great start!
How did they turn out?
Al


----------



## johnh12 (Jan 2, 2018)

Did you use a casing or leave 'em naked?


----------



## swampsmoker (Jan 2, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> Looks like a nice load...waiting to hear what you think of the mix.
> 
> I use Owens BBQ jerky seasonings a lot.  My faves are...in order from best to still darned good: garlic pepper, hickory, mesquite, original jerky.  Have also tried the teriyaki, maple jalapeno and prime rib...not a fan of these but my office mates gobbled it up in 10 minutes and raved about it.



Their stuff is really good. We have done the jalapeño summer sausage(was a little disappointed about the heat, lil weak) the chipotle lime jerky was really good. The parmesan garlic brats were awesome, we put pepper jack cheese in the mix, the maple breakfast we made into links was really good. My bro is about to make 5lbs of the hickory. Have you tried smoking the jerky instead of using a dehydrator? 




smokinal said:


> Sure looks like a great start!
> How did they turn out?
> Al



Came out really good. Has the right amount of kick to them and a nice cherry smoke taste. 



johnh12 said:


> Did you use a casing or leave 'em naked?



Used snack stick casing. I need to order a different size horn for my sausage stuffer.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 3, 2018)

SS, You have a nice charge of sticks in there !


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 3, 2018)

swampsmoker said:


> Have you tried smoking the jerky instead of using a dehydrator?



I have not because my first choice is jerky made in a dehydrator...smoked jerky is second.  However, I will gladly eat all of the smoked jerky you allow me to eat.


----------



## swampsmoker (Jan 3, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> SS, You have a nice charge of sticks in there !


Thank you! They are too good!


uncle eddie said:


> I have not because my first choice is jerky made in a dehydrator...smoked jerky is second.  However, I will gladly eat all of the smoked jerky you allow me to eat.


I will keep that in mind!


----------

